# Anyone want a Google+ Invite ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have started using Google+ and know there are at least a couple of MHFers also using it.

If anyone wants an invite to start using it (Its in beta phase atm and only way to use it is to get an invite from a current user, basically a way of building hype by Google !) then post in this thread and I will look up your email account and invite you to join in

Can't promise fast response as doing MHF Office move today but I will work through as and when i get chance later this afternoon / tmrw


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

yes please id love one


----------



## Cyprus (Jul 9, 2011)

Same, that'd be awesome!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Google plus*

Yes please if you think I would know what to do with it/how to use it

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

yep please


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes please.....


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes please, tar


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

all invited


----------



## Whitebirdyman (May 9, 2005)

...and me too, thank you kindly,

Jim


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Count me in please.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes please.

Colin


----------



## Johnt1 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Yes*

Yes Please

John


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry guys, for some reason my invites are not showing up anymore lol may have done too many too soon, keep adding your names and if it comes back will continue


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

yes please.

John.


----------



## crizatuk (Apr 20, 2011)

Love one, use it a lot to plan routes and check out camp sites etc


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes please.

Regards

Karen


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Google+*

Me please.
Thank you


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yep


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes please, thank you. :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes please..
Ray


----------



## charliebarnwell (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes please
Thanks
Charlie


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes please.

Thanks

LGC


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Yes please


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

oh yes please


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi
If anyone wants to pm me i'll invite you to save Nuke or if his invites have been used up 

I've got a MHF circle set up and I really like how Google+ works


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I think when nuke gets back to his PC he'll find invites are switched back on; mine are.

I think an MHF Google+ Hangout would be ace. Need to get the cyber sisters up for it 

Dave


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

And that will be a yes please from me too.

Thanks very much


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

yup mine invites have been too, would be nice to have a google+ profile option on our forum profiles. The video chat works incredibly well, not as jumpy as skype and easy to set up


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll take a spare one too please


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I think I would like one even though I have no idea what it is. 

Seems to be story of my life at the mo, gav keeps getting stuff for van that I have no idea what they do :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

He got a satellite thingy that I thought was a BBQ...... ooopsies :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi I would like to give it a try yours Brian


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

you need to pm me email addresses if u want them as if you havent got them on your profile I can't find them


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

yes please


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Put me down please :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

phew gone through all of them and invited


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Can I squeeze in before you close the list ?

Thanks


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Me too please!


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

yes please

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

no ta


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Nuke, I am in!!! Looks quite good, but am lonely as I don't know where the rest of you are hiding!!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't realise it was yet another social networking site, and want no part of it.

I find this site more than meets my needs, for the rest of the time I bought a life on Ebay :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

all those who requested an invite (bar Kev who retracted) have been invited


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi, I've heard about Google+ but haven't had time to check it out yet, please put my name on the list.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Being unable to understand most geek-speak could some kind soul explain exactly what Google + is, and how it is going to enhance my life experience.


I am a great fan of all things Google having a Gmail addie, who also deal with Virgin's email, use Google Chrome and Google updater.

All their stuff really seems to work well.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Being unable to understand most geek-speak could some kind soul explain exactly what Google + is...


All explained HERE


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

added you both as invites so you can see for yourself what it is like


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

anymore for anymore ?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> I have started using Google+ and know there are at least a couple of MHFers also using it.
> 
> If anyone wants an invite to start using it (Its in beta phase atm and only way to use it is to get an invite from a current user, basically a way of building hype by Google !) then post in this thread and I will look up your email account and invite you to join in
> 
> Can't promise fast response as doing MHF Office move today but I will work through as and when i get chance later this afternoon / tmrw


Yes please Dave

Carol


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes please, I'd appreciate an invite


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Nuke what do you think of this ???
http://facecrooks.com/Safety-Center/Internet-Safety-Privacy/On-Privacy-Facebook-vs.-Google.html


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, would like an invite please.


----------



## muddibootz (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes please


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Me too please

Andrew


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

If you still have invites left, I would like one please.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*google +*

hope you can find my email addy!

TM


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Me too please although as Russell says I might not know what to do with it :lol:


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes please if it's not too late


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

carol said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> > I have started using Google+ and know there are at least a couple of MHFers also using it.
> ...


Dave I have never had mine.

Please

Carol


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

all invites done


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

*plus*

room for one more

cheers

barry


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks very much Dave -


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

yes please


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Ohhh you little treasure, been looking at this and never bothered reading it, it will be very useful for us too. 

In short YES PLEASE !!    

Many thanks
Mandy


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, that would be good.

Regards,

Simon


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

yes please

Terry


----------



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

yaby daby yes siree..please 
masie


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes please if the offer is still open. 
Thanks, lel


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

If the offer is still open I'd like an invite.


----------

